# Is This A Good Guide for Setting Up a Catering Business?



## biancadee (Jun 25, 2010)

Hello everyone.

This is Bianca and I have already introduced myself in the Introduction section of this forum. I am seeking to start up a catering business. I found this one out and am planning to use it. Setting Up A Catering Business. Since we have professional caterers here and have been catering as a means of their living, I figured it may be proper and ideal to ask here.

My question is would that be a good guide to starting my catering business ? or do you have any other good tips?

Thanks ahead!


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Have you ever worked in the industry before?   The best guide is experience.  Don't waste your money.


----------



## thegardenguru (Dec 4, 2009)

$97.00!!!!  Sounds way over the top expensive for a "Guide".

kuan is right -- the best "guide" is experience.  Combine that with a good book on the business of catering and you have a great synergy.  There are many such books (all well under $97).

Joe


----------



## biancadee (Jun 25, 2010)

Thank you kuan and Joe.

You've said it well. I believe experience would indeed be the best guide as I start with it.

That guide seems to be too good to be true when I first saw it. Thank you so much for your inputs on the matter. I really appreciate it. More power to both of you.

Bianca


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

See what's available at the library.


----------



## biancadee (Jun 25, 2010)

Yes. I will also check the library for some resources! Thanks!


----------



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

Be a perfectionist, and spend a lot of time on details. I have seen many caterers take to many things for granted. Be original in your thoughts, be good at what your do, give the customer more than they expected..............Chef BillyB


----------



## biancadee (Jun 25, 2010)

Great tips and reminders there Chef BillyB! I appreciate it. Thank you very much!


----------

